# What's good SBF ?



## Ballergenetics (Nov 3, 2012)

Well, I've been off my board (for the most part) for 4 years. I've been on a few trips here and there, but Snowboarding basically took a back seat to work the last few years (unfortunately). I plan on gettin' back at it this winter, & was just lookin' for a community to shoot the shit with. Oh ya,& I need to be schooled on the "must watch" films for 2012/13.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey dude, good to have you along!

Link to some vids > Extreme Movie Database | Ride or GTFO

There's free shit too


----------



## Ballergenetics (Nov 3, 2012)

grafta said:


> Hey dude, good to have you along!
> 
> Link to some vids > Extreme Movie Database | Ride or GTFO
> 
> There's free shit too


preciate that man...


----------



## dopamean (Nov 1, 2012)

Ballergenetics said:


> Well, I've been off my board (for the most part) for 4 years. I've been on a few trips here and there, but Snowboarding basically took a back seat to work the last few years (unfortunately). I plan on gettin' back at it this winter, & was just lookin' for a community to shoot the shit with. Oh ya,& I need to be schooled on the "must watch" films for 2012/13.


Welcome to the forum man! I'll be riding Colorado, Cali and Alaska this season so hit me up if you're in those areas and we'll go ride!


----------

